# Roast Coffee Cooler Advice



## Sean63 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi

I'm roasting in a general cafe 101 and looking for some post roast cooking device advice.

There seem to be a few out there and also possible home made options.

Any advice regarding models and options would be appreciated.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You could get the one that matches the sandbox when BB get their stock but there are similar ones on ebay and amazon too. Otherwise make one yourself with a colander, box and extractor fan.

But you should be letting it cool in the gene for a few minutes before removing the drum, and when you do replace it as quickly as possible and let it finish the cooling cycle. It will cool quite rapidly in the gene down to about 150c, but it takes a lot longer to get down to 70c.


----------



## Sean63 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks @Rob1

I've been leaving the Gene till around 150. Then E stopping. Dumping in a collander and putting Gene back in the cooling sequence.

I was thinking today that it would be better to put the beans straight into an external cooler rather than then moving between two collanders and then placing on a cooled tray.

Thats would seem a better work flow as I could go on to the next batch sooner.

I'll check out the Sandbox.

Cheers


----------



## PottyMouthedBuddhist (Oct 18, 2016)

I bought a heavy duty plastic plant pot and cut the bottom off it, then cut a circular piece of wood and glued it to the top. Turn the whole thing upside down and sit a colander in it. Then I just cut a hole in the side, which I attach the hoover hose to. Whole thing cost me about £10 and took 30 minutes to make, but it does an amazing job, cooling the beans very quickly and also removing the last of the chaff.


----------



## GUY C-P (Sep 16, 2019)

Has anyone got experience of the sandbox cooler?

I built my own cooler from a plastic storage box, a handheld fan and some mesh from B&Q - it does a reasonable job but wondered if the roast wouldn't benefit from a better cooling process.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've seen a cardboard box, a colander tightly seated and sealed on a hole on top, and a vacuum cleaner connected on the side of the box, again, tightly sealed.


----------

